# Créer serveur NFS sur un mac



## anorgrull (8 Mars 2005)

J'ai besoin de créer un serveur NFS sur mon Ibook
Je ne put pas utiliser ni samba ni partage de fichier windows

quelq'un sai comment configurer le demon nfsd de bsd ?

merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (8 Mars 2005)

Tu as soit la ligne de commande, soit un ShareWare : http://www.bresink.de/osx/NFSManager.html
NFS Manager


----------

